# How much do you feed your dog? (Just for fun)



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I feed my Papillon (6lbs) just under 1/2 cup of Orijen a day. I have a very active dog by the way. About 1-2 hours of running a day not including walks and sometimes playtime with other dogs.

I'm just curious because I've never had a dog over 30 pounds and I have no idea how much for example a 50 lbs dog would eat or an 100 lbs dog.


What about you? What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?

How much do you feed your dog?

What kind of dog food do you feed?

How heavy is your dog?


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sasha is a yorkie/maltese mix and definitely not a big eater at all.

I feed her 1/4 cup of kibble and free feed it for the day. I always toss out the food after its been sitting for a day and give her a fresh bowl in the morning. Typically, she doesn't really eat until the evening. If she happens to eat in the morning, then I'll give her 1/8 cup for dinner to hold her over for the night, but for the most part, she only eats 1/4 cup a day. She doesn't throw up bile, she's not underweight/overweight and seems very happy.

Currently she's on Innova EVO and I plan on rotating between that, Taste of the Wild and Orijen. I like to give her a variety to keep her interested and usually change the flavor after every bag.

She weighs about 8lbs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

When my dogs were on kibble the 44 pound one got two meals of 2/3 cup each and the 33 pound dog got 2 meals of 1/2 cup each. so 1 1/3 cups a day and 1 cup a day. The last kibble I fed was Canidae and Wellness. They got at least an hour walk a day and a couple short training sessions and were kept lean for agility.

Now the 44 pound dog gets about 16 ounces of home cooked food a day and the 38 pound dog gets 10 ounces of raw food a day. Still lean - the 44 pound dog needs to be lean to keep her on her feet. Younger dog is still doing agility.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

My 5lb Yorkie eats about 1/4 cup either EVO or Instinct, and 60lb Lab eats 3 cups of Kirkland


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Rocky is a 3 month old Boston Terrier/Pomeranian Mix weighing 10 pounds right now.

I feed him 1/2 cup twice a day of Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice puppy food.

He also gets treats when he poos/pees outside and when we train him. Small liver training treats.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Kina Cavalier/Bichon mix is currently eating California Naturals Lamb Meal and Rice puppy. She gets a cup a day (1/2 in the morning 1/2 in the evening). she's approximately 9 pounds.

Sadie Lhasa/Bichon mix is on a diet at the moment, she's on California Naturals Rice and Lamb low fat. She gets 3/4 of a cup, 1/4 in the morning and 1/2 in the evenings. I'm umbarrassed to say she's currently 18 pounds. She should only weight around 12 to 15 pounds.


----------



## aphioni (Nov 11, 2008)

17 lb PRT eats 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup in the evening of Great Life. a squirt of salmon oil on his breakfast. full tummy with all that protein- he's a great slleper who poops twice a day like clockwork!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is an almost 6 month old male Saint Bernard. He eats 1 2/3 cups of Taste of the Wild 3 times a day (5 cups total). Current weight is 83.6lbs.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

*What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?* Trent's a German shepherd puppy, currently 5 1/2 months old (24 weeks)

*How much do you feed your dog?* He gets 2 1/2 - 3 cups of kibble a day depending on his activity level that day, plus some training treats and a yummy meaty bone (raw bone).
*
What kind of dog food do you feed?* Orijen Large Breed Puppy, but we'll be switching to Orijen Adult soon.
*
How heavy is your dog?* As of Sunday, he weighed 59 lbs. I haven't measured him at the withers yet, but I'd make a guess of 22 or 23 inches tall.


----------



## MissmyCaseygirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Lucy is a female Yorkie/Bichon Mix, she's 7 months old today and weighs about 11lbs.

She's currently being offered 1/2 cup of Iams Smart Puppy twice a day. Sometimes she eats it and sometimes she doesn't, she does however eat Iams better than Nutro which is what she was previously on. 

I am currently researching better kibble for her. Torn between Blue Buffalo, Wellness and TOTW.


----------



## platinumtlc (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm currently feeding my 3 year old, 20 lb American Eskimo 1/2 cup or so of Wellness Core a day. I pour the entire full half a cup in the bowl in the morning, take away whatever he doesn't eat and then put it back down at night where he either finishes it off or nearly finishes it off. I also give a treat for going in his crate at night/when i leave the house, and a treat inside his Kong toy sometime in the afternoon.

I plan to add TOTW, Orijen and Blue Wilderness or Innova Evo to his rotation after every bag.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Belle's a 110 lb German Shepherd/Rottie mix. She's fed 3 cups of TOTW a day. 
Shadow's a 23 lb Shih Tzu/Poodle mix. He's fed 3/4 cup of TOTW a day. 

Both dogs' food is divided into 2 meals.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a half dozen dogs ranging from 60lbs to 130lbs. Mine all get raw. Most get a couple lbs a day except my XL GSD, Yansa. He self regulates on gorging/fasting. He will eat from 3-9lbs of meat and then may go a couple days eating nothing. He stays on the slim side where with the rest of my guys I have to closely monitor what the eat or they'll all get as round as little pumpkins. Ok, maybe big pumpkins. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> What about you? What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?
> 
> How much do you feed your dog?
> 
> ...


I have two Labrador Retreivers. 

Belle is about 65 lbs and I feed her about 2-3 cups of Purina One Large Breed Adult every day. (1-1.5 cups twice a day) I mix in a little bit of Alpo or Purina canned food.

Penny is 55ish lbs (she's a puppy, so she's still growing) and she gets about 4 cups of Purina One Large Breed Puppy every day. (2 cups twice a day) Again with a little bit of canned food mixed in.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

2% of the dogs weight in raw once per day.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey is 9 months old and 16 lbs. I feed him 1/2 cup of Orijen Puppy twice a day. He used to eat it all but lately has been eating about 3/4 of it. I'm in the process of transitioning him to EVO and will probably stick with a cup a day. He also gets two puppy kongs a day filled with kibble (taken from his meal) and 1/4 slice of american cheese. Cheese keeps him from barking when I leave


----------



## SkizzyWildCard (May 10, 2009)

Lauren's an Australian Shepherd. 4 months old. Uhm about 3 cups? I really should feed her more, but she's not very active at the moment. She weights 19 pounds so far and she eats Wellness Just for Puppies.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

All my dogs get Acana or Orijen and I always switch up the kinds, except the puppy he always gets puppy food.

Nicky-12lb dachsie-1/2 cup a day
Mojo-10lb chihouhua-whatever he wants, some days he eats over a cup and some days he will barely eat anything
King-100lb anatolian shepherd-4 cups a day
Smoky-30lb norwegian elkhound-2 cups a day
Missy-30lb pitbull border collie cross-3 cups a day
Thor-the bullmastiff alaskan malamute cross puppy- probably close to 70lbs now-4 cups a day


----------



## TalerraHybrid (Aug 11, 2009)

kaiya free eats her EVO and siljky free eats natural science small bites


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarge is a 15 week old American Bulldog (almost 4 months old).. He currently gets 3-4 cups of Legacy puppy food a day -- 3 times a day he is fed. He weighs around 40+lbs.. I am actually going out in a bit to get him weighed!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek is about 50 lbs and we are trying to get him to put a little weight on so we are feeding him 1.5 lbs of raw meat, bones, and organs a day. iorek is a samoyed.

right now brom is about 7 lbs and he is 6 weeks old. he is eating a mix of beneful (blech!) and go! puppy and i am still working out how much he should eat. i measured out 2 cups (1 of each kind of food) today so i will see how much he is eating. once he is eating only go! it will be less food i am sure.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers! I just wonder what other people and how much they feed. Some dogs are such dainty eaters while others can really eat forever! 

Great responses everyone! Very informative.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie is on a raw diet but when she did eat kibble she was free fed. I didn't leave her food out all day though, I put the bowl down for about an hour and she ate as much as she wanted in that time. She was very active then and was in perfect body weight, now she's getting chunky  Oh and I fed her a rotation of wellness, NB, Innova and TOTW.
Peanut is free fed beneful mad because my mom dictates every particle of matter that goes in that dog.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Peanut is free fed beneful mad because my mom dictates every particle of matter that goes in that dog.


I absolutely hate that! My mom does the exact same thing! I always tell her not to feed my dog ANYTHING other than maybe a bit of fruit or a bit of veggies but she feeds her pork (Nia doesn't do well on), biscuits, ice cream...etc. It makes me SO angry but she doesn't really listen and I've told her at least a million times. She also doesn't try to control her barking at other dogs and Nia's training keeps on regressing whenever my mother takes her out...and it was her that made Nia nervous about big dogs in the first place because my mom herself is scared of big dogs and always picks her up! Arg! Parents...they really get on your nerves sometimes.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

1/2 cup? 1/4 cup? _1/8 cup????_ Good lord, those are rounding errors around here. 65 lb dog, 4-5 cups of prescription kibble ( ) plus 1 can of prescription wet + 100% salmon, venison, or buffalo as treats. And on a good day, she would still pack away any human food we gave her. She mostly gets a few cooked veggies & an occasional piece of meat in a kong.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> 1/2 cup? 1/4 cup? _1/8 cup????_ Good lord, those are rounding errors around here. 65 lb dog, 4-5 cups of prescription kibble ( ) plus 1 can of prescription wet + 100% salmon, venison, or buffalo as treats. And on a good day, she would still pack away any human food we gave her. She mostly gets a few cooked veggies & an occasional piece of meat in a kong.


Hahaha I find a lot of bigger dogs eat a lot better! They eat what they're given and do fine! Not like some of our small dogs that have the pickiest mouths and are somewhat filled on a few treats throughout the day then refuse food!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I absolutely hate that! My mom does the exact same thing! I always tell her not to feed my dog ANYTHING other than maybe a bit of fruit or a bit of veggies but she feeds her pork (Nia doesn't do well on), biscuits, ice cream...etc. It makes me SO angry but she doesn't really listen and I've told her at least a million times. She also doesn't try to control her barking at other dogs and Nia's training keeps on regressing whenever my mother takes her out...and it was her that made Nia nervous about big dogs in the first place because my mom herself is scared of big dogs and always picks her up! Arg! Parents...they really get on your nerves sometimes.


Tell me about it!! My mom does the same exact thing. The woman is flat out crazy, I told her 5,000 times "Mom don't give Hallie any beneful she's allergic to it, she's not allowed to have grainy foods" and then I would come home and there would be a few peices of beneful in Hallie's crate. That's how crazy she is!! She sneaks my dog junk food. As far as training goes my mom will yell at Hallie and scare her on accident, so then I yell at my mom and it becomes this big giant ordeal over something stupid.  Peanut is a chihuahua, now can someone tell me why in the world he weighs 12 lbs?  Maybe because my mom is his caretaker.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Tell me about it!! My mom does the same exact thing. The woman is flat out crazy, I told her 5,000 times "Mom don't give Hallie any beneful she's allergic to it, she's not allowed to have grainy foods" and then I would come home and there would be a few peices of beneful in Hallie's crate. That's how crazy she is!! She sneaks my dog junk food. As far as training goes my mom will yell at Hallie and scare her on accident, so then I yell at my mom and it becomes this big giant ordeal over something stupid.  Peanut is a chihuahua, now can someone tell me why in the world he weighs 12 lbs?  Maybe because my mom is his caretaker.


Sounds like we have the same mother! My mom always feeds Nia something during the day that isn't her food or treats and then she ends up skipping dog food all the time because she thinks she'll get something better. It's so hard to break her out of the habit and when she eats so little in the first place. She's always holding out for better food and ends up losing weight. It really frustrates me. Same with not letting her off leash, not letting other dogs pin her down, saying hi to strangers, etc. etc!

The worst thing is that she always says she doesn't want to pay medical bills for Nia when she gets sick but if she didn't feed her so much weird things and was more careful about where she puts her stuff (Q-tips, cotton balls, etc) then she wouldn't need to visit the vet in the first place!

Chihuahuas are often spoiled. We have a family Chihuahua that lives with my aunt and my dog he's the most spoiled thing on earth! He growls, nips, scratches, pees in the house, eats everything, begs for food, jumps all over people and is possessive. But since he's a small and 'cute' he gets completely spoiled and it seems like no one will listen to me when I make suggestions! ::sigh:: what can we do right?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?
mine are all Border Collies (4)

How much do you feed your dog?
they all eat (ruffly) 2 cups a day each

What kind of dog food do you feed?
they eat Purina One

How heavy is your dog?
they all weigh between 40 to 45 lbs, depending on the dog


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hallie said:


> She sneaks my dog junk food.


Omg my mom does too! At least mine gives them things they're allowed to eat. I guess my mom's problem (other than she wants to spoil them) is that she doesn't understand a few cookies will really start to add up for small dogs.

J.C. weighs like 6lbs, he gets 1/4 cup of food. 

Holly weighs about 7.5lbs, she gets 1/4 cup also.

Shadow weighs about 45lbs and get about 2 cups.

They all eat Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

What breed or mix or mutt is your dog? A rough Collie )possibly a bit of sheltie thrown in him aswell)

How much do you feed your dog? 2cups -2.5 cups a day. divided in to 2 meals.

What kind of dog food do you feed? Orijen.

How heavy is your dog? 60lbs.


----------



## Caesar1012 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello!
I have a 68 lb, 6.5 month old Italian Mastiff (Cane Corso), and he eats a total of three cups a day, one and a half in the morning, and the same for the evening....He is quite a poop machine, and more active indoors than outdoors...haha. I just switched him from Science diet Large breed puppy, to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy. His poops are pretty soft, but his dry skin stopped. Hopefully they'll harden up soon, or ill have to put some yogurt in his food.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tegan gets about 3 cups of kibble, with warm water.

Bliss gets about 2 pounds of raw.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Maddie is a lab/pit/mountain cur mix. She gets free range of TOTW High Prairie. She is an agility dog and gets tons of activity


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nallah gets about 1.9 lbs of raw per day, Morgan gets about 1.5 of raw per day.

Nallah weighs about 60 and Morgan 55. Nallah a little more active than Morgan and a little bigger built. Nallah is almost 4 and Morgan is almost 2.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Frag (GSD) got 3lbs of raw a day, but now that we've switched him, he's getting 5 or 6 cups of Natural Balance a day.

He weighs about 80lbs now at 8.5 months.

Kitten (Beagle) gets 1/2 to 1 cup of Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Adult Light kibble a day, with 1/4 cup of fresh green beans. 

She's 7, inactive for the most part, and weighs 50lbs.


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

Bubbles is an Australian Cattle Dog mix. She's one and a half, 65lbs and gets 2 cups of Orijen a day. We're trying to get her to lose a bit of winter weight right now, usually she would get 1/4 cup more.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi. i have 2 dogs. a 7 year old german sheperd / malinois mix and a 19 month old german sheperd. i rotate my foods between acana wild prairie, acana grasslands, acana pacifica (fish) and acana lamb and apple. i usually feed each formula 2 months at a time. the 7 year old (hanna) gets 2 1/2 to 3 cups a day depending on the formula i'm feeding at the time. she weighs 69 pounds and gets an hours exercise per day. the 19 month old (sophie) gets 4 cups a day. she weighs 68 pounds and gets 1 1/2 to 2 hours exercise a day including training. all training and exercise is done in a variety of different places. oh, and for treats they get raw bones, bulley stix, raw carrots, slices of apple and plain yogurt.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

since we are in transition with raw, our dogs are just a tad underfed because it's been so rocky

so

bubba: pug -- 3 years old gets 6 oz per day - weighs 18 lbs.
malia: corgi/lab mutt -- ten years old gets 10 oz per day - weighs 36 pounds

plus one alaskan salmon oil gelcap per day, which they eat like candy.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Scrappy weighs 12lbs and eats about 3/4 cup a day free fed. I feed him TOTW Pacific Stream. Some days he eats all of it, other days just a bite or two. He seems to self regulate well.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

SkizzyWildCard said:


> Lauren's an Australian Shepherd. 4 months old. Uhm about 3 cups? I really should feed her more, but she's not very active at the moment. She weights 19 pounds so far and she eats Wellness Just for Puppies.


No 3 cups sounds perfect for a dog her size. 

Diego, my intact male lab is 70 pounds, medium energy, 4 yrs old and eats 3 cups a day. He eats The Pride 26/18 variety. 

My English shepherd Luna (an aussie with a tail) eats 1 cup a day and she is 8 months old. If I feed her any more she looks like an eggplant. She eats 1/2 cup 4 Health lamb and rice and 1/2 cup the pride 26/18 mixed. 

Ollie is a boxer/am.bully. He is 10 yrs old, about 75 pounds and he eats 2 cups every other day(M W F S, and 2 1/2 on the off days in between, T T S) if I were to give him 2 1/2 cups every day he'd be a LARDO. He is eating 4 Health lamb and rice.

My boston terrier, Mr. Bean is 10 yrs old, about 30 pounds and eats 3/4 cups of The Pride 26/18. 

Lastly my toy fox terier, Benny, he eats about 1/4 cup of The Pride 26/18mixed with a tablespoon or so of wet food (what ever high end cans are on sale that week). 

We feed all the dogs once a day around 8 pm. The bigger dogs get a large sized milk bone first thing in the morning (the smaller guys get alpo snaps), then another treat around mid-day (like a piece of bread, a beggin strip or medium sized milk bone), then once the kids get home they're always throwing alpo snaps to the dogs


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?

Harleigh is a 14 month old Labrador Retriever (mix?)

How much do you feed your dog?

1 cup of Acana Grasslands in the morning and .69 pounds (+/- a few) of raw at night.

On the nights she doesn't get raw she gets 1 3/4-2 cups of Acana Grasslands a day, depending on how active she has been that day.

What kind of dog food do you feed?

Kibble: Acana Grasslands

Raw: Anything that she'll eat (which is everything pretty much)  

How heavy is your dog?

70 pounds.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Stella - 9 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel:
1/2 c. a day divided between 2 meals. Currently eating a mix of Blue Buff. Wilderness/Blue Buff. Small Breed Fish dry mixed with 1 tblsp. various can foods and warm water. She weighs 15.5 lbs.

Hazel - 2 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel:
Same as Stella. She weighs 15.5 lbs.

Lucy - 9 year old mix of Poodle/Brittan/Chihuahua:
2/3 c. a day divided between 2 meals. Eating a mix of BB Wilderness/Small Breed Fish and 1 tblsp. various can foods with warm water. She weighs 25 lbs.

Desi - 7 year old mix of Poodle/Shih-Tzu:
Same as Lucy. He weighs 28 lbs. Has lost 3 lbs. recently when on Wellness CORE Reduced Fat. Now rotating with Blue. Would like for him to get down to 25. lbs. He can't exercise much due to luxating patellas. Might put him back on CORE RF sooner than the others.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Juno - 50lbs, 1 year old Boxer. 3 cups of Natural Balance a day. Split into 3 meals.

Lucy - ~12lbs, 4 years old, bichon x poodle. 3/4 cup of Innova a day, 3 meals.


----------



## TheNutters (Jan 4, 2010)

11lb 1 year old male doxie, fed twice a day 1/2 cup - Instinct Duck

9lb 4 year old female doxie, fed twice a day 3/8 cup - Instinct Duck

45lb 5 month old pit/shepherd mix, fed 3 times a day 3 cup - Orijen large breed puppy


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What about you? What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?

Papillons

How much do you feed your dog?

I feed them both about 5 ounces a day, Mia sometimes gets more

What kind of dog food do you feed?

Raw

How heavy is your dog?

6.6 lbs and 8 lbs each


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Cooper- 3.5 year old boxer. Lots of energy (but he doesn't get as much exercise as he should) and he eats 1 cup in the am and 1 in pm. 

Abbie- 8 month mix. 35 lbs. Lots of energy (same as Coop though). And she gets 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night.

Murphy- 8 month 20lb french bulldog. Barely any energy haha. He gets 2/3 cup in am and 2/3 cup in the pm. 

That's between TOTW, Premium Edge, and Nature's Variety. Within the next few weeks, they should all be switched over to just TOTW!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Lexi is 10months, currently eatiing roughly 11oz of raw/day and she weighs 35lbs.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

the entire crew eats TOTW. And all of their portions are divided into two meals.

Aesop is a 2 yr old Chow, 74 lbs. He eats 2 1/2 c total per day. Some days he skips a meal, by choice. He's not a big eater.

Julian is an 8 1/2 yr old Yorkie (oversized) 9 lbs. He eats 1/2 c per day, in two meals. 

Ginger is a 13 yr old Poodle/Chihuahua mix, 9 1/2 lbs. She gets a total of 1/4 c per day, in two meals

Grimm is a Shih Tzu/who knows what mix 18 lbs. He gets just over 1/2 c per day. 

Newt is a toy Poodle, 4 1/2 lbs. She gets about 1/4-1/2 c per day as she is impossible to keep weight on.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?
-Bentley is a Lab/Shepherd/Collie/? mix and Harley is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.

How much do you feed your dog?
-Bentley gets 2 1/4 cups a day and Harley gets 1 cup. At night, they get some canned mixed in.

What kind of dog food do you feed?
-I use Fromm's. Right now they are on the Gold but I buy a different variety each time. They don't have any issues switching flavors as long as I stick to the Fromm brand. For canned, I usually use Wellness but occasionally switch if something else is on a good sale.

How heavy is your dog?
-Bentley is 60.5lbs and Harley is 20.8lbs. They are both in perfect shape (nice tuck, visible waists, can feel ribs/hips/spines easily).


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

*What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?*
Kimma is a 5 1/2 month old Finnish Spitz

*How much do you feed your dog?*
She gets a total of 2 cups of food, spread through 3 feedings a day, though she's never eaten all of that... (She gets lots of treats from training/bully sticks/other chewy things mixed in to her diet)

*What kind of dog food do you feed?*
I'm in the process of transitioning her from Purina Pro Plan Selects Puppy to Blue Buffalo Puppy, so she will get less food per day, as well

*How heavy is your dog?*
She's right around 15 lbs, and should grow to be about 25 lbs


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

I have a 3.5 month old English setter, he was very skinny when we got him about 3 weeks ago. Have been giving him 4Heath Puppy Formula (Tractor Supply), 1.5 cups twice a day. Seems like he is putting weight on pretty good, had him at the vet 2 weeks ago he was 15 pounds. He is now about 22 pounds, am I feeding him to much ?

Thanks


----------



## JonnyNutro (Mar 29, 2010)

Breed------- Activity Lvl- Age---- Food--------- How much /day?-- Current Weight
========== ========= ====== ========== ============== ============
Yellow Lab--- Low-------- 7 yrs--- Nutro Ultra-- 1.5 cups---------- 55 lbs.
Plott Hound X Medium----- 7 yrs--- Nutro Ultra-- 1.5 cups---------- 46 lbs.
Plott Hound X High------- 1.5 yrs- Nutro Ultra--- 2 cups----------- 56 lbs.
Eng. Fx Hound High------- 4 yrs--- Nutro Ultra--- 1.5 cups---------- 49 lbs.
Bassett X---- Very High--- 2.5 yrs- Nutro Ultra--- 5 cups----------- 57 lbs.
Newfoundland Med.High---- 3 yrs-- Nutro Ultra--- 5 cups----------- 125 lbs.
Great Dane--- Low-------- 8.5 yrs- Nutro Ultra--- 6 cups----------- 185 lbs.

Oh, and a foster:
Eng. Mastiff-- Medium----- 6 yrs--- Nutro Ultra--- 5 cups----------- 140 lbs.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

What breed or mix or mutt is your dog?
*Coton de Tuléar - male - just about to turn 3 years old*

How much do you feed your dog?
*1/3 cup for breakfast and 2 small handfulls for lunch and dinner - so I
guess about 2/5 of a cup to maybe 1/2 cup*

What kind of dog food do you feed?
*Innova (Regular)*

How heavy is your dog?
*about 12 lbs*

Activity?
*Moderate I suppose - he gets 2 decent sized walks a day along with
some physical play indoors and the energy I make him expend digging 
the tightly rolled up blankets with his dinner out from under his bed.*


----------

